# My Monark Super Deluxe Project is done!!



## Beep (Aug 3, 2009)

well almost.   I still have to find the correct light for the front fender and I will eventually get the right saddle and redo the rims and wheels, right now they're cheapy made in china ones, oh and the cheese grater rart of the back rack needs to be chromed, but first I need cash.

So here it is for now, my maiden voyage was yesterday

Pic when I first got it...





and yesterday...


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 3, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Bike! I kinda like the Monarks myself. Here's a couple pics of my '54 Cycle King. I'm looking for a correct set of grips and pedals and a better chainguard but everthing else (except tires) is original unrestored. I have a set of Uniroyal Giant Chain (black walls)that came on it but not sure if they are original or not.


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent!  What did you do with the original seat?


----------



## drabe (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, that's beautiful! 
I know you had it painted (read your other threads), what type of paint did you use?
Was it clear coated or just a single stage paint?


----------



## Beep (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks gang!

Freqman, beautiful bike!!

JLarkin, I still have the original seat. I eventually will clean it up and put it back on. I wanted to ride her so badly, I got the replacement seat for now 

drabe, a friend of my dad's who paints cars for a living did it for me, single stage, no clear coat


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beep,
    I sure hope you find a headlight. To me that's what makes the Monark! I think I've seen what may be repo covers on Ebay from time to time. I belive you could probably make a lens either through a vacuuform process or from thin plexiglas. I'm not sure but you could probably adapt the guts and switch from a Phantom to work. I have a couple of Phantoms so I can take a look and tell you whether I think this will work or not. Concerning the headlight lens--this is not a totally clear lens. One side has a red tint and the other green with the front being clear. Lastly, if you are going to ride this thing a lot then the seat you have is probably a better option than the factory seat for comfort. Of all my bikes the seat on the Monark is the worst--zero padding compared to my Phantoms or Columbia Five Stars. Still no matter what Monarks are cool and you have a really sharp bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice restoration! isn't it a good feeling to ride your own restored bicycle


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a headlight for sale for a Monark Super Deluxe... Check out the pictures at www.myspace.com/bulletproofbikes  go to the FOR SALE album.. and contact me there...


----------



## Beep (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you everyone. 

JR, I will def. Head over there, thank you.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice job Beep! I have a Super Deluxe "kit", a frame & tank that looks a bit worse than your before pic, a couple girls' parts bikes, and a couple spare parts. I did score a light cover on ebay, but I'll have to improvise the rest. I notice Monarks are about tied with Columbia for thinnest chrome on the wheels!


----------



## MTn8ive (Aug 28, 2009)

*Monark Super Deluxe*

Nice Bike!!!  What is a bike like this valued at totally restored?


----------



## Beep (Aug 31, 2009)

I honestly have no idea MT, I have no intentions of ever selling it, so I never really looked into or really thought the value, allthough I've seen a few realy nice orignal ones go for a grand or so. mine not being all original wouldn't go for nearly that.

 I saw your other thread and that you have a ladies Monark that you are looking for the value on.  One thing I'll tell ya, the ladies bikes are usually not as valuableas the men's.  one of the Monark gang here may be of more assistance, I'm still a newbie with all this.  good luck.


----------

